#  ,  ,

## Hexel

!   !

 ,      -      =)

 6     .  ,    27.145.   ,   . :    ?
     /  http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...LAN/RX-2B.html.       ,  


         ? -         14,   ,     .        5 .   ,      ,    .              27.  :Shocked:      ? =)   ( )      ?   ?          28,    ,           .

 :
1)          ,      300, 700,    .    ?  27    9,         27.   ? ? -)
2)       7,   (      ,       )    .  2    .    ,  5 .   15-20.

----------


## Hexel

,     C3L2  .     C2L1.    ?

  14   7         .     - .      ,   /  ,    .
    ,   ?
  C3L2    ? C2L1   ?

----------


## Hexel

.




> 


   ,    ?      

 ,       ,       ,     ? -   .           (        :Smile: ,              .   -    =)

----------


## Hexel

- ,                .        .    )
       -    .        ,    .         ,       .         .
       ,        ,       .   .
         .    ,   ?
    ,            0,75 (  1 -  1  -   75%  0,75.  ?).     0,5 -   . ?    - ?
       : ATtiny13    ,    .  ?     ?

----------

